# Start Here > Guest Forum >  US CONSTITUTION 2ND AMENDMENT

## Unregistered

HI,
 IS THERE A DEFINITION OF 'ARMS'......AS IN 'THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS' ?

----------


## otherone

> HI,
>  IS THERE A DEFINITION OF 'ARMS'......AS IN 'THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS' ?


That depends on what the definition of "is" is.

----------


## brushfire

You might find arms in an armory.   That might range from firearms, to bladed weapons, items to this effect.   Why come here to ask that question though?

----------


## fisharmor



----------


## Danke

Nuclear Arms.

----------


## buck000

A quick search yielded this explanation which I find acceptable.

----------


## unknown

> HI,
>  IS THERE A DEFINITION OF 'ARMS'......AS IN 'THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS' ?


Any weapon that the government possesses.  

No more, no less.

----------


## unknown

> You might find arms in an armory.   That might range from firearms, to bladed weapons, items to this effect.   Why come here to ask that question though?


Because we are libertarians, Ron Paul followers who embrace freedom as prescribed in the Constitution and in some cases, even more so.

Its only natural that we should be asked this question as we make it our business to understand the Constitution per the Founders' intent, not political interpretations after the fact.

----------


## brushfire

> Because we are libertarians, Ron Paul followers who embrace freedom as prescribed in the Constitution and in some cases, even more so.
> 
> Its only natural that we should be asked this question as we make it our business to understand the Constitution per the Founders' intent, not political interpretations after the fact.


So you weren't necessarily looking for the definition - more of an affirmation.   I'm definitely with you, comrade!

..I just got done listening to Scott Adams dismiss his follower's arguments against further gun legislation.   He rationalizes fully automatic weapons for private guard details, because those who need these guard details are "special cases" (politicians and celebrities like Scott Adams).   Then  Scott moves on to apply broad legislation upon the populous because of the general risks associated with unregulated bumpstock sales...   Aren't mass shootings the "special case"?    Are these shootings really an epidemic requiring broad reaching legislation?   I guess when you view yourself an exception to the rules you wish to impose on everyone else, it becomes very easy to rationalize.

I'm still going out on a limb here to suggest you are more likely to be killed by a police officer than an active shooter - someone fact check me please.   Perhaps every bumpstock sold should include a blue costume to give comfort to the likes of Scott Adams     My opinion about gun control is that its never about the gun, and always about the control.   There's no epidemic here, only a media that thrives on blood an gore, an a populous that is captivated by the plight of a few very unfortunate souls.

Call me ignorant, but I dont see the bumpstock as the problem in this equation, and I'm reluctant to chase anything up that tree.   I think we have an irresponsible media, and a populous that is grossly entertained and infatuated with gratuitous violence.   Whether its night vision wearing ninjas killing brown people abroad, or vigilante cops killing "bad guys" domestically.   Heck, even gore on the side of the highway attracts onlookers causing congestion for miles - people just love a good blood bath, and both the media and the political interests it serves, know it.

----------


## osan

> HI,
>  IS THERE A DEFINITION OF 'ARMS'......AS IN 'THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS' ?


Yes.  The Constitution is clear on what it means by "arms": death rays.

----------


## EBounding

It's in the dictionary.  

http://webstersdictionary1828.com/Dictionary/arms

'ARMS, noun plural [Latin arma.]

1. Weapons of offense, or armor for defense and protection of the body.

2. War; hostility.

----------

